# SURABAYA | Ciputra World Surabaya | 40 fl x 2 | Com | 42 fl | 25 fl | U/C



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ciputra World Surabaya
Surabaya - Indonesia

maket : 











render : 






















Voila & skyloft apartment and soho U/C



















































Ciputra world hotel U/C












Ciputra world surabaya ( phase 1 , completed )
Shopping Mall and Two tower apartment 









foto by : dimasputra










foto by : dimasputra


*​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update january 2013
ciputra world hotel & voila and skyloft



devrypj said:


> kemarin (hujan)



ciputra world hotel


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update march 2013



nidjiholic said:


> skyloft and voila apatement & ciputra world hotel


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra world hotel
may 2013



nidjiholic said:


> ciputra world hotel
> 03-05-2013
> depan
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra world hotel
may 2013



afik_007 said:


> Today...
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update may 2013 :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> sesuai janji saya saya kan mengkabulkan request bro wicak
> 
> *Voila apartement & skyloft SOHO
> 15-05-2013*
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra world hotel 
june 2013



dimasputra said:


> 2 Juni 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update june 2013



nidjiholic said:


> ^^ ngak yakin kalau TO tanggal 13 di lokasi tinggal 2 lantai lagi (setengah lingkaran di depan).progres buat kolam renangnya di lantai 24 sedang berjalan. tadi ku hitung kalau ditambahn 2 lantai yang tersisa. jika ditotalnya 26fl
> 
> 09-06-2013|09.00
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> *ciputra world hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update july 2013
first tower crane instaling :apple:



dimasputra said:


> siang tadi. UP UP UP UP!
> *Skyloft - Voila*
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update voila & skyloft 
july 2013



nidjiholic said:


> 17-07-2013
> 
> dari depan
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra world hotel ( toping of )
july 2013



richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra hotel 
july 2013



richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra world hotel , voila & skyloft 
august 2013 ( two tower crane instaling )



nidjiholic said:


> 01-08-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update september 2013 :apple:



detta.priyandika said:


> nambahin ^^





r e i z a said:


> 22/9/13
> Ciputra World Hotel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update ciputra hotel 
november 2013 :banana:



richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lia.us (May 17, 2013)

nice project , i love this shopping mall and next project


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

are they already start for 50 fl tower construction??


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ for the 50 storey tower project has not begun construction . it was included in the phase 3 project .
and is the construction is phase 2 ( hotel , apartment and soho )


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update november 2013
apartmen and soho



richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update november 2013
ciputra world hotel



san3010 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update december 2013 :apple:



Cakwan said:


> *Progress Pembangunan di CWS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update december 2013 :apple:



Cakwan said:


> Maaf fotonya miring


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

ada yang tau kapan ciputra world hotel ini fully operasional? siapa operatornya?

karena mau nginep daerah sby barat deket keperluan

terima kasih


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update december 2013
ciputra world hotel :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> 22-12-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update 25 december 2013 :apple:



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project :apple:

*


Cakwan said:


> Just pass by . . sharing progress CWS


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project :apple: 

*


dimasputra said:


> lewat depannya aja kemarin Minggu (26/1).
> 
> Skyloft
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update ciputra world hotel 
finishing

*


WingWing said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foto : wingwing


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest Update :apple:

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_





richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

lil bit slow progress I must say... hopefully everything's good and can reach the final target hno:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latest update :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


> ^^
> wah tadi kelupaan foto yang bagian hotelnya:nuts:
> 
> 23-03-2014


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update

*


cak cuk said:


> 06 april 2014


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest Update :apple:


*


nidjiholic said:


> Ciputra World Surabaya hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update :apple:

*


WingWing said:


> Ternyata hotelnya dalemnya udah finishing, interior fitting dan furniture sudah masuk semua. Dengar2 september baru opening. Lupa foto lobby hotelnya padahal lewat berapa kali :bash:
> 
> 
> Ciputra World Hotel by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest progres aerial view :apple:

*


ray_sby said:


> Source : @ciputraworldsby on twitter


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

interior apartment in exciting building



WingWing said:


> Maaf quality kurang baik karena in rush take pic haha
> 
> Lobby Via Vue
> lobby via vue by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


>


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Latest Progress*



cak cuk said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/1109877726374942542_10638220





DZP said:


> topping off ceremonynya tanggal 21
> 19/10/2015





DZP said:


>





nidjiholic said:


> 24-09-2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*update ...*

*February 2017*


ncon said:


>


ready for the next construction


undisturbed said:


> Progress 1 February
> 
> IMG_3945 by Surabaya Skyscraper, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



cak cuk said:


>


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

untuk Update terbaru

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTLq1SbFa9n/


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

Foto komples Ciputra World saat menjelang malam hari


----------

